# Soviet Uniforms of WWII



## Medvedya (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's an interesting site I've stumbled on. 

Some people have made carbon copies of practically every single type of uniform worn during the Great Patriotic War. 

The one snag is, it's all in Russian! I can read it well enough to get the general gist of the captions, but if you want to get more info, and can't do the old _govorite pa rooski_, then you'll have to seek out more knowledgeable people.

In any case, enjoy!

http://rkka.ru/uniform/


----------



## Marcus Wendel (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice one, to bad it is in Russian only.

/Marcus


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice! Its quite easy to get the hang of navigating it really, would be good if I could actually read it though


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

This might help.... Will take you a few days to really get your head round it though.

http://www.friends-partners.org/oldfriends/language/russian-alphabet.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Its making my headache worse!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

might be worth learning........


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

It's fun, but very, very, very hard - I could never get past elementary stuff.


----------



## brainhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Also You can see Soviet military and Air Force uniforms here:
http://www.Soviet-Power.com


----------

